# Thin Client Dell FX100 configurations



## JayTech14 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, I have a Dell FX100 Thin Client and am trying to configure it to connect to my domain (e.g. citrix.energy.com) to run applications. I don't want to connect via RDP and there is no documentation anywhere for this. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------

